# Tarnfleckmuster erzeugen



## boowart (11. Februar 2002)

Hallo! 

Ich habe ein Bild mit zwei Mädchen, die jeweils ein T-Shirt anhaben. Das eine T-Shirt ist rot, das andere schwarz. Ich möchte jetzt aber, das beide T-Shirts in einem U.S.Army-like Tarnfleckmuster erscheinen. Wie kriegt man das hin, sodass auch die Struktur der Shirts erhalten bleibt? 

Also 1. wie erzeuge ich so ein Muster und 2. wie weise ich es den Shirts zu, sodass die Struktur erhalten bleibt? 

Danke für eure Unterstützung. 

Gruß 
the boowart


----------



## stiffy (11. Februar 2002)

das mit der struktur hatten wir schonmal -> suchfuntion

zu der überlagerung: nimm einfach als ebenen modus hartes licht oder ineinanderkopieren oder sowas


----------



## Christoph (11. Februar 2002)

*mich auch interessier*


----------



## boowart (11. Februar 2002)

@stiffy
Okay und wie erzeuge ich ein Tarnfleckmuster? Gibts das etwa schon fertig irgendwo (wo?) ?

Ich such mal nach der Sache mit der Struktur...

Thanks so far.

Gruß,
the boowart


----------



## compleXity (11. Februar 2002)

ansonsten gab es bei Adobe mal ne Action, die solch ein muster erzeugt hat. Oder du nimmst dir ein Bild von nem Bundeswehr SOldaten und schneidest ein stück aus seiner Uniform. Dann als Muster festlegen etc. dürfte vielleicht sogar besser aussehen


----------



## stiffy (11. Februar 2002)

also ich hab des jetzt ma schnell gemacht (10 mins) so wie ich mir des immer gedacht hab... des is dabei rausgekommen:

vorher






nachher:






//edit: wer hätts gedacht, ich hab natürlich den fehler gemacht... aber immer erst alles auf die andern schieben


----------



## boowart (11. Februar 2002)

ich kann die bilder net sehen!?

da is nur so'n rotes Kreuz und ein Kästchen drumherum.


----------



## stiffy (11. Februar 2002)

jo keine ahnung tutorials.de macht lustigerweise n link von sich vornedran... hier nochma zum anklicken [1 [2


----------



## boowart (11. Februar 2002)

Jau!

Ich hab die bilder doch!
*sorry*

Genau das mein ich, nur das Muster ansich ist noch nicht ganz das gesuchte! Ich werd dem Tip mit dem BW-Soldaten mal nachgehen.

Aber wie haste das so flott hinbekommen?
Selektion per Airbrush auf neuer Ebene und dann diese Ebene als Farbton, oder wie?

Danke.

Gruß
the boowart


----------



## stiffy (11. Februar 2002)

nee mit channels... war ganz einfach 

also erstma nimmst du den quikmaskmode her und malst die stellen aus die du umgefärbt haben willst (danke für den tip shivi, echt goil ^^). dann nene neuen kanal, wolken und dann ne tonwertkorrektur. wenn du halt n noch strukturierters muster haben willst machst du noch 2 oder 3 mal differenzwolken hinterher. dann auswahl -> farbbereich auswählen mit ner toleranz von 0-5. dann gehst du zurück zu den ebenen und füllst den bereich mit irgend ner farbe (braun oder so).

so des ganze machst du jetzt noch 2 oder 3 mal (mit andern farben, is klar) dann reduzierst du die ebenen auf eine und stellst den ebenenmodus auf farbig nachbelichten. jetzt noch bei geladener auswahl n bisschen gausschen weichzeichner. danach noch n bissl mit helligkeit/kontrast nachkorrigieren und voilà 


//edit: die idee mit dem soldaten is eigentlich auch ziemlich gut


----------



## boowart (11. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von stiffy _
> also erstma nimmst du den quikmaskmode her und malst die stellen aus die du umgefärbt haben willst (danke für den tip shivi, echt goil ^^). dann nene neuen kanal, wolken und dann ne tonwertkorrektur. wenn


Okay, die Selektion hab ich. Dann geh ich aufs Kanäle Fenster und klicke auf neuen Kanal, dann erscheint ein neuer Alpha Kanal.
Wolken und twk auch gerafft, aber bei mir ist das alles schwarz-weiss.



> du halt n noch strukturierters muster haben willst machst du noch 2 oder 3 mal differenzwolken hinterher. dann auswahl -> farbbereich auswählen mit ner toleranz von 0-5. dann gehst du zurück zu den


Das wird nur noch schwärzer, wenn ich da noch mehr Wolken drüberlege. Und bei der Auswahl des Farbbereiches hauts dann auch net hin, weil alles zu ähnlich ist, so wird immer der gleiche Bereich selektiert.


Muss ich da irgendwann noch neue Ebenen erstellen, oder wozu, bzw. wie soll ich alle auf eine reduzieren?
Bin echt'n Grünschnabel; kann zwar mit Teilen deiner Hilfe schon was anfangen, aber das Muster krieg ich irgendwie net hin.


----------



## stiffy (11. Februar 2002)

also stimmt, des mit der twk hab ich net ordentlich gesagt, machs so das die beiden äußeren pfeile in der mitte aufeinander treffen (würden) aber lass n bisschen platz zwischen den beiden. danach drückst du am besten erstma strg+d um die auswahl aufzuheben (also die wolken und die twk musst du schon bei aktiver auswahl machen).

so jetzt machst du auswahl -> farbbereich auswählen (immer noch bei den kanälen). jetzt hast du ne kleinere auswahl, und jetzt gehst du in die ebenen zurück, und machst da ne neue ebene. jetzt füllst du auf der ebene die auswahl mit braun oder sowas. jetzt wieder zurück zu den kanälen, und erstma nen neuen kanal. jetzt die ganze prozedur von unten nochma von vorne.

frag am besten nochmal wenn was net klar is, ich bin jetzt simpsons kucken und dann was futtern


----------



## Mythos007 (11. Februar 2002)

chellaz zusammen,

also dieser effekt entstand mit hilfe des
Vergröberungsfilters => punktieren und
danach kristalisieren ...


----------



## boowart (12. Februar 2002)

Ich meinte eher ein Muster wie das hier:







Ich weiss auch nicht, wie ich daraus ein Muster erstellen kann um jenes dann immer wieder zu verwenden?! Wenn ich ein Teil auswähle und dann Muster erstellen mach und dieses dann später zuweise, dann gibt es so scharfe Linien, weil mein Ursprungsmuster wohl zu klein ist? Wie macht man das gescheit?

Gruß
the boowart


----------



## boowart (12. Februar 2002)

Das nächste Problem ist die Grundfarbe der originalen Hemden, die müssten irgendwie weg, oder weiss gemacht werden, aber dann geht ja die Struktur der Hemden verloren und das Bild ist Matsch.

Hier das Ausgangsbild:


----------



## stiffy (12. Februar 2002)

hmmm ganz weiss is eigentlich schlecht fürs weiterbearbeiten, ich würd dir zu 50% grau raten 

ich hab mich nochma schnell an des bild rangestezt (10 mins) und des umgefärbt. hab wieder mit dem quickmask modus und farbsättigung gearbeitet, is aber net ganz so toll geworden, ich war n bissl schlampig  hier mein ergebnis


----------



## braindad (13. Februar 2002)

bin hier grad zufälliug auf ein tarnfleckenmuster tut gestossen:
http://www.btinternet.com/~spyroteknik/camo.htm


----------



## boowart (13. Februar 2002)

Danke, das Tutorial ist passend.

Hier mein Versuch:





Leider ging die Struktur des Hemdes flöten...
Ich hab mit den Ebenenmodi "Hartes Licht" und "Farbton" gearbeitet, aber mit jeder Ebene (für das Fleckenmuster) mehr wurde auch die Struktur schwächer. Gibts ne Möglichkeit, die Struktur nachträglich wieder "einzubauen" oder zumindest so ähnlich?


----------



## braindad (13. Februar 2002)

erstmal würde ich die camo-ebenen mergen und dann noch nen weichz. drauf anwenden...so scharfe konturen sind net normal =)

hmm, könntest des t-shirt kopieren, in nen neuen layer packen (natürlich unter der camo) und auch da mit den ebenenmodi rumspielen...proBIERs einfach mal aus


----------



## boowart (15. Februar 2002)

Ich weiss nicht, welchen Befehl du mit mergen meinst. Heisst soviel wie mischen, oder? Aber wie mach ich das im PS? Gibts da ein Menü für? Und soll ich alle camo-ebenen (auch die grüne) mergen?

Wenn ich das T-Shirt kopiere, welche Farbe geb ich dem am Besten? Das 50% grau scheint nicht so ideal, weil damit durch Verwendung bestimmter Ebenenmodi die Farbe der camo ändert.

Ich probier am Wochenende mal.
Danke.


----------



## braindad (15. Februar 2002)

mit mergen meine ich "zusammenschließen, verbinden". das geht ganz einfach.

angenommen du hats camo-ebene 1-4

klick auf camo-4, dann [strg+e] drücken, dann nochmal und ein drittes mal. dann hast du alle 4 camo-ebenen auf einer ebene.


----------



## tomtutorial (15. Februar 2002)

*Wiso so kompliziert & schwer*

ja, ja, ...

ich weiß ihr alle hasst PS Plugin´s. Nur wenn man sehr häufig und viel (und vor allem beruflich) damit arbeitet, sind manche kleinen Plugins einfach schnell und genial.

Wie z.B. das Freeware Camouflage Plugin:

http://www.v-d-l.com/adrenaline_camouflage.html 

Einfach mal probieren, ist echt genial.

mfg, Tom Joke


----------



## AciDemon (15. Februar 2002)

sieht echt nicht schlecht aus, falls man ein camouflage-muster braucht...

pers. kommentar: ich finde es engstirnig zu sagen "plug-ins sind sch**e", etc...denn wie tom joke schon sagte: warum kompliziert machen wenns einfach auch geht ...speziell wenn man es oft braucht...klar bin ich auch fan von "old-school-ps6"...aber das ist für mich eine art style...wie es halt viele gibt...

whatever....


----------



## Gotenks (15. Februar 2002)

kauf doch den beiden einfach n armee hemd lass sie es anziehen und otografiers dann oh mann


----------



## boowart (15. Februar 2002)

ich kenn die zwei doch garnet! ;-)


----------



## boowart (15. Februar 2002)

*zwischenergebnis*

So, ich hab jetzt mit dem Plugin ein für mich brauchbares Muster hinbekommen. Das einzige was ich Schade an dem Bild finde ist, dass die Struktur des T-Shirts futsch ist. Gibts da vielleicht nen geschickten Filter, der ne Kunststruktur herstellen kann, so mit Schatten und so?

Hier das Bild:






das Hemd auf der rechten Seite finde ich echt gelungen ;-)


----------

